# Wiping out Touchpad data (WebOS and ICS)



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

So I think I'm going to sell my 32 GB Touchpad with WebOS/ICS on it and obviously want to wipe the data for it. Does WebOS have a built in feature? I know how to do a wipe on Android and obviously go in and manually remove any other personal data (movies/pictures/etc). Any other tips?

Also - any buyers?  (just kidding if that is not allowed on Rootzwiki)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bronocode said:


> So I think I'm going to sell my 32 GB Touchpad with WebOS/ICS on it and obviously want to wipe the data for it. Does WebOS have a built in feature? I know how to do a wipe on Android and obviously go in and manually remove any other personal data (movies/pictures/etc). Any other tips?
> 
> Also - any buyers?  (just kidding if that is not allowed on Rootzwiki)


In WebOS, go to settings, device info and run the Full Secure erase. It takes a while, so be sure the battery is fully charged.


----------



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> In WebOS, go to settings, device info and run the Full Secure erase. It takes a while, so be sure the battery is fully charged.


Thanks - does the WebOS also wipe personal data (media files, etc) or do I need to do that manually like in Android. Not that I have much in there, but just want to be sure.

Thanks,


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bronocode said:


> Thanks - does the WebOS also wipe personal data (media files, etc) or do I need to do that manually like in Android. Not that I have much in there, but just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks,


Before you uninstall CM, go to settings/storage and at the bottom there is an option to erase SD card. You will also find an option in WebOS, settings, Device Info to erase usb drive, does the same thing. After you have done everything, if you want to connect your TP to the PC in WebOS usb mode, I don't think you will find much on the usb/SD card left.


----------

